# Redness behind ear



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Rocko has a little bit of redness behind one of his ears. It looks like he might have a little rash or something. It doesn't bother him for me to touch it, but I'm not sure how he would have managed to get irritation there. There is no open sore that I can see and it isn't bleeding, just kind of red. No swelling. 

Is anyone familiar with this?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there something he could be rubbing it on? Possibly getting his head stuck between two bars and rubbing it? Maybe it is dry and he is scratching...


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't even think about that! I've seen him scratching his ear a lot the past few days. That very well might be it. His skin has been really dry and I've given him olive oil baths, but I didn't really pay attention to that skin there. 

What is safe to put on it to possibly moisturize the area?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Flax, olive, jojoba, and vitamin E oil are all safe to use. My personal preference is flax oil. You can also use lanolin (human nipple cream) if he will cooperate. Flax on the food can also help clear up dry skin.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

just a reminder when using oils _ TEA TREE IS TOXIC. so make sure there's none in the oil you're using


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks! I will try and let everyone know how he is.


----------

